# 14' pescador vs. 12'pescador



## AJA (Oct 25, 2015)

I have been doing a lot of reading about what kayak to buy. I have decided on the Perception Pescador but when I went to Academy there is the 14' and the 12'. The 14 is only 2lbs heaver than the 12 and is $100.00 more for the extra 2'. Can any one tell me the pro's and con's of these two kayaks.


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

I started with a 12' pescador. I don't think they made the 14's back then. As with all kayaks the longer the kayak the better the tracking you are going to get. (harder to turn though without a rudder) The shorter the kayak the more maneuverable but you give up on the tracking a bit. I'm sure the 14 gives you a little bit more weight capacity as well. The 14 will also be a little quicker. I dont know how noticeable though. Im kind of just rambling but you get the idea.


----------



## AJA (Oct 25, 2015)

That's kind of what I was thinking but I have little experience with kayaks. I just need to decide if the 2 feet is worth $100, thanks for your help.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I think 14 is the way to go. It will allow you to fish in the gulf with a little more ease (and fishing in the gulf is tons fun, even if you dont do it now, you will probably want to eventually)


----------



## yakmedic 5 (Jan 1, 2015)

I have 2 12' pescadors and love them. My mother has the 10' model it is more manuvrable in small rivers. But my 12s will flat out leave them all behind with little effort in open water. So I would say if you was only going to fish open water I would definitely buy the 14' but if you wanted to fish open water and rivers and small creeks I would buy the 12 foot without hesitation. For the money it's hard to beat the 12 foot pescador. I would not buy the 10' model it sets higher out of the water and catches wind a lot more than the 12 does.


----------



## yakmedic 5 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey AJA I went to acadamy this week and the 14' was on sale with there hot deal. $150 of regular price.


----------



## AJA (Oct 25, 2015)

I know, I saw it on line last night and worked all day today. Have to get over there and get it. Thanks!


----------



## yakmedic 5 (Jan 1, 2015)

No problem man. I fished on my 12 all day yesterday. It's a nice kayak for the price. One pointer I would like to add get a 94 inch paddle. Anything shorter than 87 inches will have you at a very high angle when padding.


----------



## AJA (Oct 25, 2015)

Went to academy and picked up the pescador 14 today. The sale ended Saturday night but the manager gave me the sale price anyway. Love that store, if they had food I wouldn't shop any place else.


----------



## yakmedic 5 (Jan 1, 2015)

Good deal you want regret it. I hope you get to slime it soon.
And welcome to the addiction.


----------



## AJA (Oct 25, 2015)

LSA05,Salt Lines, and yakmedic 5. Thanks for your input, it was a great help in selecting my kayak.


----------



## yakmedic 5 (Jan 1, 2015)

No problem man I'm just glad I could help.


----------



## YakMotley (May 7, 2015)

Go with 14 man if you have the storage. I did a video on choosing a kayak on my YouTube channel YakMotley.


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

AJA said:


> LSA05,Salt Lines, and yakmedic 5. Thanks for your input, it was a great help in selecting my kayak.


yeah man! Go slay em' and post some sweet reports now! lol


----------

